# Corn flour, I can't find it anywhere



## M.C.A.

I'm new to this board but not that new to the Philippines I was TAD to the USNS Chauvenet from 1984-87 and the ship was home ported out of Subic Bay, I also married a Philippine lady in 1987 Whidbey Island, WA, met her there but we got bored so after I retired from the Navy we both decided to stay here, I have been coming and going for years but I live way deep south into Laguna so I'm not so close to Manila. 



I have been to the malls even the MOA the most overrated mall in the Philippines to go grocery shopping, won't go there again, it's to big, the mall in Paranaque had the best grocery store I have ever been to so far and I still can not find corn flour, can anyone help me on just a few more items, SM malls don't stalk American hot dogs or corn flour that I am aware of I have been to 3 so far, here's my list of I wish you could help me find:

1. Corn meal and corn flour
2. American hot dogs
3. Real cake thick heavy moist and frosting thick and rich in the province though
4. Larger quantities of black beans, most stores have a small stocking.

have been here almost 5 years now and I guess the first thing I missed was real coffee and sure enough I was able to find Baraco it's not to far from where I live and it's stalked in the stores the creamer was my second issue and I found that too! Brand name is N'joy it comes in blue packages, that's the ultimate best, I used to have at work in the states, coffee mate just does not do it for me I try to avoid any Nestle products but there are so many here, along with milk or canned stuff, that didn't work either.



I did find a suitable hot dog until I find something better, brand name is "Frabbelle" cheese dogs only for some reason taste better all those other dogs they have labels like German franks or what ever are so terrible even my monkey won't eat them.


----------



## raconnor

Lots of people have different names for the stuff, but I'm from Arkansas and corn meal to me is the stuff they use to make corn bread. Corn flour is what is used to make corn tortillas; also called "masa harina". If those are the things you are looking for, trust me brother it isn't easy--I've spent a long time trying to find it also. 

Corn meal (for cornbread) was the easier of the two to find. You can get it in a lot of the "health food" stores like Healthy Options (one in Taguig on Bonifacio High Street, and one in the basement of Rustan's supermarket in Glorietta...probably others all around) but it is more expensive there. The best price I've seen has been at the grocery store in the basement of Landmark (the mall between Glorietta and Greenbelt). 

As for corn flour ("masa harina" for corn tortillas), we used to be able to find it at Metro Supermarket in Market! Market! in Bonifacio Global City, but they stopped stocking it a few months ago; the manager always says they are "waiting for a new shipment" but I don't think that's going to happen. 

A cousin of my wife finally informed us that there's an Indian restaurant in Makati that also has a little shop that sells a few groceries and they stock corn flour. I can't think of the address right off hand, but I'll look for it and post in this thread when I find it. 

For your hotdogs, are you looking for the cheaper "Bar S" (which I find to be the best even though it's the "cheap" brand in the States) or are you looking for the plumper "Ballpark Frank" style hotdog? If it's the plumper kind like you find in a concession stand then you might like the Johnsonville franks; you can probably find them in any SM. 

Not sure where you can get a cake; usually just make my own. Do you have an oven (not so common around here); if so you can get boxed mixes in the ground floor of Market Market at the American Imports store... they have the typical Pillsbury brand cake mixes for cheap down there.

Are you wanting dried black beans or canned black beans? If you want them in the big cans you can get them in the same stores I mentioned above.. if you're wanting dried black beans, have you tried looking in the local markets around where you are? They usually have giant sacks of popcorn and dried beans of every kind (navy, pinto, black, kidney, etc)


----------



## HondaGuy

Have you tried S&R warehouse club? The one I used to shop at was in Fort Bonifacio next to the St Lukes and they had lots of stuff there (foreigner foods, real Q-tips, 2 gallon jar of pickles, etc) that I couldn't find anywhere else.

Its a warehouse club like Sam's Club or Costco in the US and costs somewhere around p600 to join for a year. Well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## M.C.A.

Thank you for the quick reply! 

I guess I want to make corn bread so I better find out what I need to make that, I will check into the options you listed, I live way out deep in Laguna so black beans dry are hard to find, they do sell smaller beans that can be used for chili and they very cheap and fresh and take only 1-2hrs to cook, they have a red bean that looks identical to the kidney beans here in the small market I need to see if they sell black ones also, the Black beans I have found are from here "hard to find" and from the US, much more expensive and the small packages they sell in at the grocery are too small for the price. 

They sell corn feeds for the animals here and I once got so hungry for corn bread that I tried it and it failed horibbly, it looked good though. Now I know why nobody in the area I live had a clue what corn flour was or corn meal, it's a rare item to find it looks like.

I got response on the corn flour from a different board a lady had given me this address as a possible spot: Landmark at Trinoma Edsa, I don't live anywhere close to that spot but maybe on your next outing you might have good news.

I do need an electric oven, I have two gas ovens, one electric burner each and I'm getting tired of using them for anything, they require so much maintenance and pain, at the time I bought them they worked good because the electrical power wasn't as solid as it is now.

I need to shop at multiple grocery spots because some like "Goodwill" small chain here, have great ground meats for making Jimmy Dean style sausages (My recipe is real close) but when it comes to bread I need to shop at a larger grocery or the bread tastes like soap!

I may try to make a run to Manila again this year and this time take the bus, to rent the van and driver it's almost 4,000 peso's and I need to watch my budget, I live in the area of the Pagsajan water fall spot but right now I want to remain anonymous as to my location because actually I'm the only white man here, I need to keep my guard up online and here, I will try and share a few stories on that later.

Real happy I found this board.


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Secure Location*



mcalleyboy said:


> Thank you for the quick reply!
> 
> I guess I want to make corn bread so I better find out what I need to make that, I will check into the options you listed, I live way out deep in Laguna so black beans dry are hard to find, they do sell smaller beans that can be used for chili and they very cheap and fresh and take only 1-2hrs to cook, they have a red bean that looks identical to the kidney beans here in the small market I need to see if they sell black ones also, the Black beans I have found are from here "hard to find" and from the US, much more expensive and the small packages they sell in at the grocery are too small for the price.
> 
> They sell corn feeds for the animals here and I once got so hungry for corn bread that I tried it and it failed horibbly, it looked good though. Now I know why nobody in the area I live had a clue what corn flour was or corn meal, it's a rare item to find it looks like.
> 
> I got response on the corn flour from a different board a lady had given me this address as a possible spot: Landmark at Trinoma Edsa, I don't live anywhere close to that spot but maybe on your next outing you might have good news.
> 
> I do need an electric oven, I have two gas ovens, one electric burner each and I'm getting tired of using them for anything, they require so much maintenance and pain, at the time I bought them they worked good because the electrical power wasn't as solid as it is now.
> 
> I need to shop at multiple grocery spots because some like "Goodwill" small chain here, have great ground meats for making Jimmy Dean style sausages (My recipe is real close) but when it comes to bread I need to shop at a larger grocery or the bread tastes like soap!
> 
> I may try to make a run to Manila again this year and this time take the bus, to rent the van and driver it's almost 4,000 peso's and I need to watch my budget, I live in the area of the Pagsajan water fall spot but right now I want to remain anonymous as to my location because actually I'm the only white man here, I need to keep my guard up online and here, I will try and share a few stories on that later.
> 
> Real happy I found this board.


I'll just jump in for a second. Keeping an exact location on where you are or live is a real good idea in the Philippines. The majority of locals don't use the internet but all it takes is one!

If you ever get up this way by Angles City, you're sure to find much of what you are looking for. That is due to the high concentration of expats and vacationers in this area. SM Mall in Clark as well as many duty free stores on Clark Airbase carry most everything. Also there are many duty free shops and stores over in Subic Bay.
A trip to Angeles, even though it would be overnight probably, would pay as everything is easy to find and access unlike in Manila.



Gene...


----------



## M.C.A.

HondaGuy said:


> Have you tried S&R warehouse club? The one I used to shop at was in Fort Bonifacio next to the St Lukes and they had lots of stuff there (foreigner foods, real Q-tips, 2 gallon jar of pickles, etc) that I couldn't find anywhere else.
> 
> Its a warehouse club like Sam's Club or Costco in the US and costs somewhere around p600 to join for a year. Well worth it in my opinion.



Just what I'm looking for, I remember years ago talking with a man on my flight from Guam to the Philippines, he mentioned that he coordinates with these type of stores, I forgot the name so thanks again for the tip, really appreciate it.


----------



## Rebaqshratz

M.C.A. said:


> I'm new to this board but not that new to the Philippines I was TAD to the USNS Chauvenet from 1984-87 and the ship was home ported out of Subic Bay, I also married a Philippine lady in 1987 Whidbey Island, WA, met her there but we got bored so after I retired from the Navy we both decided to stay here, I have been coming and going for years but I live way deep south into Laguna so I'm not so close to Manila.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been to the malls even the MOA the most overrated mall in the Philippines to go grocery shopping, won't go there again, it's to big, the mall in Paranaque had the best grocery store I have ever been to so far and I still can not find corn flour, can anyone help me on just a few more items, SM malls don't stalk American hot dogs or corn flour that I am aware of I have been to 3 so far, here's my list of I wish you could help me find:
> 
> 1. Corn meal and corn flour
> 2. American hot dogs
> 3. Real cake thick heavy moist and frosting thick and rich in the province though
> 4. Larger quantities of black beans, most stores have a small stocking.
> 
> have been here almost 5 years now and I guess the first thing I missed was real coffee and sure enough I was able to find Baraco it's not to far from where I live and it's stalked in the stores the creamer was my second issue and I found that too! Brand name is N'joy it comes in blue packages, that's the ultimate best, I used to have at work in the states, coffee mate just does not do it for me I try to avoid any Nestle products but there are so many here, along with milk or canned stuff, that didn't work either.
> 
> 
> 
> I did find a suitable hot dog until I find something better, brand name is "Frabbelle" cheese dogs only for some reason taste better all those other dogs they have labels like German franks or what ever are so terrible even my monkey won't eat them.


Another vote for S&R I love the place (Many US, Australian and european products but sold in large quantity)...but eat before you shop or your bill will be a budget buster. There is a S&R in Imus...another in Alabang as well as 1 very close to the MOA...My wife says that corn flour is available at the wet market also in Imus. I too love the US version of hot dogs and they have them in S&R...but my best recollection is that SM has an all beef dog that is almost as good...


----------



## M.C.A.

*Hot dogs and corn flour/meal*



Rebaqshratz said:


> Another vote for S&R I love the place (Many US, Australian and european products but sold in large quantity)...but eat before you shop or your bill will be a budget buster. There is a S&R in Imus...another in Alabang as well as 1 very close to the MOA...My wife says that corn flour is available at the wet market also in Imus. I too love the US version of hot dogs and they have them in S&R...but my best recollection is that SM has an all beef dog that is almost as good...


I might stop into S&R next week, I'm headed to Manila for my Immigrant card renewal, but the wife wants to go to the Divasoria for the first time and so do I, heard some of the prices at S&R are high so unsure yet if I'll have time to stop and shop.

Getting real tired of the hot dogs actually I won't be buying them anymore I'm all burned of the bland taste and also those sausage wannabe's and I've tried them all ... but to be fair Monterrey Meats makes a Premium Sausage for breakfast, it's confusing because they have several varieties but this one is just labeled "Premium" sold in smaller packages and has no string or paper wrap on it and it's good but a little on the sweet side though it seems to have the right seasonings, very close to US breakfast sausage.


----------



## pijoe

M.C.A. said:


> I might stop into S&R next week, I'm headed to Manila for my Immigrant card renewal, but the wife wants to go to the Divasoria for the first time and so do I, heard some of the prices at S&R are high so unsure yet if I'll have time to stop and shop.
> 
> Getting real tired of the hot dogs actually I won't be buying them anymore I'm all burned of the bland taste and also those sausage wannabe's and I've tried them all ... but to be fair Monterrey Meats makes a Premium Sausage for breakfast, it's confusing because they have several varieties but this one is just labeled "Premium" sold in smaller packages and has no string or paper wrap on it and it's good but a little on the sweet side though it seems to have the right seasonings, very close to US breakfast sausage.


I started making my own with a meat grinder and seasonings that I sourced locally. After grinding a pork shoulder for example, you can go through the meat with your hands and take out the little bits of fat and cartilage that are commonly left in longanisa and are not part of westerners "mouth Feel." Put all the seasonings and spices in a bowl and mix dry then add ice cold white wine. The spices will be temporarily suspended and will mix better with the meat. If you get a grinder with the stuffing attachment making great sausages is pretty easy.... Might be able to sell some too just to keep busy.


----------



## M.C.A.

*Sausage made at home*



pijoe said:


> I started making my own with a meat grinder and seasonings that I sourced locally. After grinding a pork shoulder for example, you can go through the meat with your hands and take out the little bits of fat and cartilage that are commonly left in longanisa and are not part of westerners "mouth Feel." Put all the seasonings and spices in a bowl and mix dry then add ice cold white wine. The spices will be temporarily suspended and will mix better with the meat. If you get a grinder with the stuffing attachment making great sausages is pretty easy.... Might be able to sell some too just to keep busy.


I've tried this also and can't get the seasoning right or the texture.


----------



## fmartin_gila

M.C.A. said:


> the first thing I missed was real coffee and sure enough I was able to find Baraco


I have also found Barako to be the closest thing to good coffee that is available here. Now and then I run across some Folgers in the Robinsons Supermarket and I grab it if I see it. I've drank black coffee (no cream-no sugar) my whole life and I find it hard to believe the stuff they sell & consume here that they call coffee. So far I have only found one eatery here in Iloilo that makes a decent cup of coffee. They cringe and turn up their noses when I drink it straight & black.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A.

*Corn flour/meal is sold here*



joy_santos19 said:


> If you guys are unsuccessful in finding corn flour s&r for your dogs, I'm just a text/call away.


It's been a long time since I posted this thread but I have found out that the corn flour is sold at two spots or two chained stores, the N'Joy coffee creamer might be sold by S&R, PureGold did sell it but haven't seen it in years, here's the links:

Healthy Options


Welcome to S&R Membership Shopping

None of them near me, the closest spot for both of these stores is in Sta Rosa Laguna but if you check they have these stores in the larger cities throughout the Philippines.


----------



## M.C.A.

*Barako Coffee*



fmartin_gila said:


> I have also found Barako to be the closest thing to good coffee that is available here. Now and then I run across some Folgers in the Robinsons Supermarket and I grab it if I see it. I've drank black coffee (no cream-no sugar) my whole life and I find it hard to believe the stuff they sell & consume here that they call coffee. So far I have only found one eatery here in Iloilo that makes a decent cup of coffee. They cringe and turn up their noses when I drink it straight & black.
> 
> Fred


Really delicious coffee and with N'Joy creamer if you can find it, possibly only at the S&R it's even better, I can't stand Coffee Mate but it's all I have currently, going to look soon for N'Joy.

My first 6 months were instant coffee and both me and my wife got tired of this, because I brewed coffee stateside, then I tried the stateside instant coffee...Ugh my gosh its the same, and then one day I noticed the Baroko coffee sold at a small grocery chain and tried it, sure was good and filling as compared to instant, I keep instant around when I'm to lazy to brew coffee and I use San Mig 3-1 all the other's are candy or too sweet.


----------



## M.C.A.

*Corn flour/Meal whats that?*



joy_santos19 said:


> If you guys are unsuccessful in finding corn flour s&r for your dogs, I'm just a text/call away.


Amazing but the Philippine's isn't big on corn flour/corn meal, if you ask for help in any major grocery chain they'll take you to the corn starch, and trying to explain further will net you the guppy look when asking about corn flour ... it just won't equate, same issue with my neighbors they have no clue what I'm talking about.


----------



## Gary D

According to the asawa cornflour is widely available, it's called Dream.


----------



## M.C.A.

*Corn starch when you ask for Corn Flour*



Gary D said:


> According to the asawa cornflour is widely available, it's called Dream.


That's exactly what happens to me, Corn starch or its a thickener, believe me go into any major grocery chain, it's not sold.


----------



## pijoe

I bought harina mais (tagalog spelling) at the San Antonio,Zambales wet market to make tortilla burritos just a couple months ago. Its the first time I tried to buy it so I wasn't aware that it was a hard to find item. My sister in law buys a couple hundred dollars worth of food every day for our canteen so she knew right where to go.


----------



## Gary D

M.C.A. said:


> That's exactly what happens to me, Corn starch or its a thickener, believe me go into any major grocery chain, it's not sold.


I must admit to being a bit confused as to what you are looking for. Here in the UK cornflour is just that, flour made from maze rather than wheat. We use it for amongst other things as a thinkener for greavies etc. What is it you are looking for?


----------



## Tukaram

Corn starch is ueed as a thickener and that is about all it is good for. It is white and flavorless. Works well in soups, not so well in chili.

Corn meal and corn flour are used for making corn bread, and other baking needs. I have talked to some expats that use corn meal purchased from the feed store - here, pigs eat it, not people. They say they made good corn bread with it. I have not tried it. 

Masa harina is corn flour that is slaked with lime (the mineral, not the fruit). It is used to make tortillas, tamales, and when used as a thickener, for chili, it adds a nice flavor.
I have never seen masa harina here. I never heard of harina mais, I will try looking for that. Iloilo is probably not a big enough city to have it...


----------



## M.C.A.

*Looking for corn/maze flour*



Gary D said:


> I must admit to being a bit confused as to what you are looking for. Here in the UK cornflour is just that, flour made from maze rather than wheat. We use it for amongst other things as a thinkener for greavies etc. What is it you are looking for?



It's available from what Pijoe mentioned in the Subic region or heavily populated expat areas, trouble it's basically nowhere else. Sounds good as a thickener though, I've never heard of that but still it sounds tasty and makes sense.

I'm headed to Manila next week and we are going to the Divisoria so maybe it will be found there, wife wants to buy some school clothes for my son, I'm sure in a large city like Manila it should be sold there, looking for dry black beans in bulk also, I'm gonna skip the fancy club food stores, I don't think I'll have time to stop but will try later on this year to drive to my nearest spot about 90 minute drive in Sta Rosa Laguna.

I've never seen pumpkin pie either it's been 6 years, it's not sold other than possibly a special order or those fancy food club grocery stores.


----------



## bidrod

I found Masa Harina and Grits in Cash n Carry(Makati) back in 2010 when I first arrived here, not sure if they still carry those items. Get pumpkin pies every year at S&R during the holiday season.

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A.

*corn flour how much?*



bidrod said:


> I found Masa Harina and Grits in Cash n Carry(Makati) back in 2010 when I first arrived here, not sure if they still carry those items. Get pumpkin pies every year at S&R during the holiday season.
> 
> Chuck


Bidrod do you remember how large the package and price was for corn flour? I'm headed to S&R for sure now during the holidays, may also look for stuffing, sure miss that.


----------



## bidrod

M.C.A. said:


> Bidrod do you remember how large the package and price was for corn flour? I'm headed to S&R for sure now during the holidays, may also look for stuffing, sure miss that.


Masa Harina was the pouch/bag normal size(think about a kilo) the grits were the size of a normal box of cereal. Both if I remember correctly were less than 200 php each.

Chuck


----------



## pagbati

*Pumpkin Pie*



M.C.A. said:


> ....... I've never seen pumpkin pie either it's been 6 years, it's not sold other than possibly a special order or those fancy food club grocery stores.


The most difficult aspect of making a good pumpkin pie is the pie crust itself; this is made using a quality, short crust pastry. Provided you have the will and determination, it can be mastered in no time at all. The filling is particularly simple, made using local pumpkins, which are excellent for this purpose and very inexpensive to boot. The spices are all readily available here in the Ph.

So M.C.A., if you’re hankering after a good, old-fashioned pumpkin pie served with a decent dollop of whipped cream and it’s not available in your area, get yourself (or your other half) into the kitchen and make your own. Just make sure there’s an oven in there . If an amateur home cook like myself can make one, anyone can. Besides, it’s great not having to rely on what the commercial sector has to offer and even better knowing what’s in and perhaps more importantly, what’s not in that pie you’re eating. Recipe available if you're feeling adventurous and want to give it a shot .


----------



## M.C.A.

*Electric Oven*



mabrouk said:


> The most difficult aspect of making a good pumpkin pie is the pie crust itself; this is made using a quality, short crust pastry. Provided you have the will and determination, it can be mastered in no time at all. The filling is particularly simple, made using local pumpkins, which are excellent for this purpose and very inexpensive to boot. The spices are all readily available here in the Ph.
> 
> So M.C.A., if you’re hankering after a good, old-fashioned pumpkin pie served with a decent dollop of whipped cream and it’s not available in your area, get yourself (or your other half) into the kitchen and make your own. Just make sure there’s an oven in there . If an amateur home cook like myself can make one, anyone can. Besides, it’s great not having to rely on what the commercial sector has to offer and even better knowing what’s in and perhaps more importantly, what’s not in that pie you’re eating. Recipe available if you're feeling adventurous and want to give it a shot .


Great idea, I am tired of the gas ovens I have two and sometime this year I'm going to buy an electric oven, I think they run about 10,000 pesos. The power sure has become more stable in the Philippines and I'm about done with gas, same with the burners I now prefer the Induction stove top cookers.

So I guess ...? Well I don't see pumpkins but only squash so I'd be using squash as my filling? You are painfully right about the crust and also how to make bread correctly, these are things I don't know how to do but need to learn.


----------



## fmartin_gila

You can make a very tasty pie crust from Graham crackers (crushed to fine powder) or buy the bags of powdered grahams at SM stores.

Fred


----------



## SierraMadreMe

We used to buy the hot dogs at S&R,but the last time.all they had looked like they were all about to "turn".I don't know about the rest of you fellas,but I have seen pallets of "frozen" meat sit out in the isle for the entire time I have been shopping at the leading Grocery chain store here locally (at least an hour).I also do not EVER remember seeing a refrigerated truck on the hiway or doing deliveries at said supermarket.I have had several bouts of the "grumbling innards" after having eaten prepared meats here.I have all but sworn them off entirely because I simply do not trust how they are handled here..

I used to buy Hot Dogs and Frankfurters from a gentleman that buys from a German xpat,but he has dropped the products...now I don't eat them at all.

I do miss a good Hot Dog,and frankly rolleyes the local versions are horrendous.After boiling a local hot dog,you could probably dye all the drapes and t-shirts with the red dye remaining in the pot after having boiled just one.

The Masa Harina.I have family send that in a Balibayan box.I would try to make flour Tortillas myself,as the Mission Tortillas sold here are made in China.I can tell the difference between the made in the US,and the made in China.On the odd occasion,the wife finds Ortega Tortillas @ the local market,and she then buys the heck out of those.


----------



## M.C.A.

*Corn tacos available*



SierraMadreMe said:


> We used to buy the hot dogs at S&R,but the last time.all they had looked like they were all about to "turn".I don't know about the rest of you fellas,but I have seen pallets of "frozen" meat sit out in the isle for the entire time I have been shopping at the leading Grocery chain store here locally (at least an hour).I also do not EVER remember seeing a refrigerated truck on the hiway or doing deliveries at said supermarket.I have had several bouts of the "grumbling innards" after having eaten prepared meats here.I have all but sworn them off entirely because I simply do not trust how they are handled here..
> 
> I used to buy Hot Dogs and Frankfurters from a gentleman that buys from a German xpat,but he has dropped the products...now I don't eat them at all.
> 
> I do miss a good Hot Dog,and frankly rolleyes the local versions are horrendous.After boiling a local hot dog,you could probably dye all the drapes and t-shirts with the red dye remaining in the pot after having boiled just one.
> 
> The Masa Harina.I have family send that in a Balibayan box.I would try to make flour Tortillas myself,as the Mission Tortillas sold here are made in China.I can tell the difference between the made in the US,and the made in China.On the odd occasion,the wife finds Ortega Tortillas @ the local market,and she then buys the heck out of those.


Steer yourself clear of Ortega Taco shells they are so overpriced you'd need to be a millionaire to purchase those. Your location seems to be near mine so if you've ever shopped at South Supermarket (Los Banos Laguna), it's a grocery chain located throughout Luzon and they stock "Jam brand name" Corn and flour local taco shells, the flour of course isn't any good but the corn tacos are awesome 12 tacos for 40 pesos (read the package for ingredients) those billionaire imported Ortega taco shells will set you back 150 pesos plus per package. Same grocery sells fresh imported flour tortilla's, small or large for about 100 pesos a package of 10 or 12. 

To be fair I've also seen the same branded tacos by "Jam" sold at PureGold above the ice cream counter so in an odd spot but they can easily be broken so probably the main reason why they are located above the ice cream, but the only trouble with PureGold in Pagsanjan Laguna is that they seem to be made out of flour, not always.

Now if I can only find some dry local black beans in bulk.


----------



## Tukaram

SierraMadreMe said:


> ...After boiling a local hot dog,you could probably dye all the drapes and t-shirts with the red dye remaining in the pot after having boiled just one...


My wife was confused when I boiled hot dogs - you are supposed to fry them in way too much oil ha ha. We have a German expat that makes various brats and sells them to a local grocery chain. So dogs are easy here in Iloilo. A bit expensive... but easy


----------



## M.C.A.

*Steamed hot dogs*



Tukaram said:


> My wife was confused when I boiled hot dogs - you are supposed to fry them in way too much oil ha ha. We have a German expat that makes various brats and sells them to a local grocery chain. So dogs are easy here in Iloilo. A bit expensive... but easy


I use my wife's steamer to steam the hot dogs the only hot dogs I can stand are the cheese dogs made by Frabelle and there's no red die they look like normal color hot dogs, they are close but not close enough. 

The hot dogs that Angeles Hamburger sell aren't bad the foot long.


----------

